# Jba ???



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I can get all this for 1800 dollars

Max HP: This package is $1800 shipped to your door. This price is better than if you priced it out on our website. Approx 50HP.

JBA-0807 – In stock

http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic...O_6.0.aspx/2/3426/_JBA_8mm_Ignition_Wires_Red



SLP-30169 – 10 days (made to order)

http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic...O_Headers_W_Offroad_Race_Pipes_FREE_SHIPPING_



SLP-31560 – In Stock

http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic...st_SLP_Loudmouth_1_Exhaust_System_for_LS2_GTO



should I do it or spend extra and go with this package ??? Headers with O2 Fittings Only) 
6702 1 3/4" x 3" Stainless Headers, 12" Extension Harness (1pc) & 18" Flat Extension Harness (1 pc) $849.99 

2005-06 Connection Pipes 
6702-CC 3" x 2 1/2" Metallic Catted Connection Pipes - Stainless (2005-06 GTO) $399.99 
15892 2005-'06 GTO Magnaflow exhaust $769.99

Your total for the parts would be $2019.97. You would need to add $110.00 for freight on all those parts. The grand total would be $2129.97. We have the exhaust in stock and could ship immediately. The Kooks headers are in production at the manufacturer and should be ready to ship in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

The LM is very loud. May wanna consider the LM II. I have it on mine and it has a great tone to it and it doesnt draw attention. 

http://www.lmperformance.com/


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Someone throw me a freaking bone, options, comments or suggestions...


----------



## ITS BACK (Mar 9, 2006)

*my thoughts*

Just my thoughts. I like the coated stainless headers best. They will look good for a long time. I do not have the SLP LM but I've heard many people say they were really loud and had a drone. The LM II is what I would like to be one of my next mods. (maybe some shorty headers because of warranty) 
Good luck with the mods.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you both for the helpful info.


----------

